# Steampunk ideas?



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm considering adding some steampunk flair to my display this year, but I'm not sure where to start. I could really use some suggestions. I don't it to be overly steampunk, and I don't want it to be very expensive or time consuming, but I DO want it to look cool, and maybe incorporate some LED lighting effects. Any ideas?

Below are some pics of my display from last year. I want to add something to my Jack-o-Lantern mask (1st pic) and then something possibly to the arch and/or porch (2nd & 3rd pics)


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Some sort of steampunk frankenstein prop would be cool. With tubes and wires and gears and cogs.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought of this video 




It might give you some ideas.
I thought I saw it here before but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know enough about the steampunk style but I really like that pumpkin arch. Very nice piece to have indeed.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dunno how you could steampunk up a pumpkin arch. To me, steampunk means very Victorian, fine materials, corrupted by a very industrial overlay or knobs, gizmos and dials...with neat contrast of textures and colors. You could oultline cut openings of pumpkin head with "metal" strips (painted thin cardboard?) and add "rivets" (painted googly eyes)..for arch, instead of mounting it in bushes, you could bring arch forwad & make some short squat columns that have various dial, rheostats, spinning thingies (like a radar dish, using spinning lollipop )etc. with green twisted/coiled rope lights to make it rather mad Scientist or kinda steampunk looking. You have a PERFECT setting that isn't being used- that big window! I would make a fit-in frame and board that up or make mad scientist shelves...and do a performance of your character right there...and hand out candy there. The arch will frame you like in the theatre. You can use shims to wedge the wooden framing right into the border of the masonry. That's how we hang our (heavy) boarded up windows.Hmmm..gotta think on this one some more..hard to make something so organic (punkins) steampunk. Do you want to make them more CREEPY?? Cuz for that, you just would need to matte them down and make them look like old pumpkins...a bit of spray paint...maybe a few with mache to change them and make them look more deformed & ghoulish.Some Spanish moss hot glued in here & there...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Think steam powered-Victorian-science fiction-fantasy.

I guess you could go simple and add a top hat and goggles to be steampunk lite and keep the mask intact.

Here's a jack-o-lantern idea that you could use for your mask. http://www.instructables.com/id/Steampunk-Pumpkin-2009/


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

For the pumpkin costume, get a long flowing trench coat and add lots of brass buttons or buckles, make a leather top hat to fit your pumpkin mask,










make brass and leather goggles, 









add boots similar to these 
Amazon.com: MENS SIZING Black Leather Combat Boots Steampunk Style Knee High Hardware Metal Plates Buckles: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41WSNiP1cLL

Maybe add a gas mask to the pumpkin mask?









Oh yeah, and you need cool leather gloves.


As far as your arch goes....like debbie5 said, it's just a new paint job, cardboard "metal" strips with rivets, and some bolt heads made from foam. Take a look at this pumpkin.









Throw in the odd brass gear here and there, add some mini foggers to generate steam, maybe uplight the arch with a little amber light (not too much), and have factory sounds continually running in the background near the arch.

Need a little inspiration? Take a look at the webcomic Girl Genius. It's set in the Steam Punk genre.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Do a search on here for threads by Darklore - he's built some props that have a steampunk flair. Look for his Frankenstein's Briefcase and his Zombie Mind Control props, among others. Not sure how you'd incorporate it into your display, but it might give you some ideas for materials and construction techniques.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been led to believe mustaches, monocles, and octopus pendants are very steampunk.

Whenever I need steampunk inspiration, I return to the work of H.G. Wells. It just gets the mind going as it is science fiction from the period that's typically used for steampunk imagery.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I must admit, I love that arch and am a little nervous at the idea of you changing it. I'm sure it will be fantastic, though. I am just pensive. Heh.

I agree with Haunti, Debbie, Jaybo et al. As I am also building a few steampunkins to add to this year's display I just wanted to give you an early photo as a show of solidarity. The plague doctors really kill me, so that is the guy on the right. His soon-to-be goggles are in the chair with him. 

Hautemacabre.com often has steampunk influences as well, though they trend more toward goth. And now you know my favorite fashion website.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know a thing about steampunk - somehow I've missed that train, but I had to tell you that I love that pumpkin arch and would love to see a how-to or just some more detail.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! Keep them coming!



pensivepumpkin said:


> I must admit, I love that arch and am a little nervous at the idea of you changing it. I'm sure it will be fantastic, though. I am just pensive. Heh.


I'm not quite sure if I'm going to add any steampunk to the arch or not. If it do, it will be minimal and not obtrusive.



tot13 said:


> I don't know a thing about steampunk - somehow I've missed that train, but I had to tell you that I love that pumpkin arch and would love to see a how-to or just some more detail.


You can see and read how I built the arch by reading this thread... http://forums.planetchristmas.com/index.php?/topic/41621-pumpkin-arch/ To see the pictures, go to the last page of the thread.
You can also read about it HERE... http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23711

*UPDATE!!* I think I've decided to TOTALLY re-theme my Jack-o-Lantern arch. It will be almost COMPLETELY steampunk this year! I'll be removing the ivy and the burlap, painting the framework copper, adding some additional piping and valves, and implementing my fog machine into the whole thing. It will be a TOTAL departure from what I did last year, BUT because of the way I built and decorated the arch, I can EASILY convert it back to the original design! I'll start a new thread for the Jack-o-Lantern arch in 2011 soon. THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN!!!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

I just started looking into steampunk taxidermy, so I cant wait to see how you do your Steampunk Arch


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I loved that film.


----------

